# Qu'est-ce qui est bon pour moi besoin d'aide !



## Nounoulilou (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

j'ai besoin de votre avis voilà il se trouve que je travaille avec un parent depuis plus d'un an et m'a annoncé, ce matin qu'à partir du mois de novembre le contrat allez diminuer, elle va se mettre en congé maternité et donc souhaite profiter de son enfant avant l'arrivée du 2 iem  pas de souci !! sauf que de 40 heures semaine on passerait à quatre matinée par semaine  12h par semaine.  Et ça ira en dégraissant à partir de l'année prochaine  pour au final à partir du mois avril un jour par ssemaine elle m'annonce que si jamais elle souhaiterais  augmenter de temps en temps en ajouterait en heures complémentaires cela aurait un avantage  soi-disant pour  moi au niveau des impôts car ce n'est pas imposable, en fait si je comprends bien elle me laisserait son petit que lorsqu'elle en aurait besoin. Et ensuite elle m'annonce que en septembre je garderai sans nouveau petit à temps plein 😅 je pense qu'elle voulait finir par une bonne note ! Donc je ne sais pas quoi faire quoi mettre sur le contrat, et qu'est-ce qui est le mieux pour moi pouvez-vous m'éclairer et m'aider s'il vous plaît les filles je vous remercie beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de me lire très belle journée à vous toutes


----------



## incognito (16 Septembre 2022)

euh, non, je n'accepterai pas l'avenant, si elle veut faire comme cela ce serait convenance perso si elle veut me garder et j'aurai ma paie complète  sinon elle fait un licenciement tout simplement

on marche sur la tête là !!!!


----------



## Titine15 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Moi c'est non direct 
Bonne après-midi


----------



## papillon (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Ben voyons ! je n'accepterais pas non plus, faut pas pousser
certains PE pensent que l'on travaille pour gagner de l'argent de poche


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour j'ai eu le cas d'une fratrie je travaillais 50h on est passées à 40h j'avais donné mon accord bien évidemment la maman a continué à me donner sa grande et par la suite j'ai eu le 2ème ! mais là la baisse pour vous est ASTRONOMIQUE ... soit elle vous licencie soit elle laisse le contrat en l'état ... ce n'est pas négociable pensez à vos ARES pôle emploi autant toucher et encore mieux retrouver un autre contrat là cette maman se moque de vous ... à vous de faire votre choix ... vous n'êtes ABSOLUMENT pas sûre d'avoir le 2ème pour moi c'est mal parti et donc c'est NON ! si vous acceptez je pense que vous reviendrez ici vous plaindre  😉!


----------



## isa19 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 perso comme les collègues c'est NIET !! en plus elle a beau dire qu'elle vous confiera le 2e perso j'ai eu le cas et 1 mois  avant le commencement "ben non je prend 1 congé parental" pour profiter de mes 2 enfants. Qu'elle vous licencie, vous aurez surement un complément chômage  et si vous avez de la place pour le 2e vous aviserez.


----------



## assmatzam (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Et bien il faut expliquer à cette maman que vous comprenez bien la situation mais que vos salaires vous servent à vivre et payer vos factures 

Que vous ne pouvez vous permettre une perte de salaire durant plusieurs mois 

Donc si elle souhaite profiter de son 1er pas de soucis mais sans diminuer votre salaire 

Et ce serait non négociable


----------



## Chouchou301 (16 Septembre 2022)

Elle rêve... (et le rêve c'est gratuit !)


----------



## Griselda (16 Septembre 2022)

"Elle t'annonce que"???
Ce n'est pas tout à fait comme ça que ça se passe.
"Elle aimerait bien car patati patata".
Elle veut en profiter pour prendre du temps avec son aîné: merveilleux, il en sera ravi.
Ça ne veut pas dire que tu DOIS accepter une diminution de salaire. Donc si tu n'es pas d'accord, c'est non. Si tu souhaite conserver le même salaire, ton taux horaire devra augmenter sacrément, le mieux étant de laisser le contrat tel quel ainsi elle sera certaine de conserver ta disponibilité aussi et sa CMG pleine. N'hésites pas à lui dire qu'en congés maternité son revenu ne change pas, sa CMG non plus, il n'y a donc aucune raison que tu sois le dindon de la farce.
Certes les HC et HS ne sont pas imposables du tout mais cela revient à du "réel déguisé" c'est pourquoi les HC ne peuvent avoir caractère de récurrence. D'autant que tu n'es peut être déjà pas imposable de toute façon. De plus si tu acceptes un avenant en baissant le nombre d'heures (dont le calendrier devra être fixé à l'avance), même en augmentant ton taux horaire pour ne pas perdre de revenu, tu auras le droit de compléter ce contrat avec un autre, ne laissant donc pas la possibilité d'HC pour elle. Si tu souhaitais par ailleurs ne pas faire de HC rien ne t'y obligerait non plus. Si tu acceptais d'en faire elle y perdrait aussi car alors ce serait au nouveau taux horaire, majoré de X% (oui la nouvelle CCN indique qu'on peut négocier une majoration sur les HC!) sans qu'elle ne soit jamais certaine de ta dispo.
Mettre en avant que tu récupérerais alors l'accueil de bébé 2 à temps plein l'année prochaine bin là c'est juste hypothétique, une façon de dire "accepte maintenant ça pour avoir un contrat l'an prochain". Sauf que rien ne l'obligera à te faire un contrat à temps plein dans un an. Pas plus que tu n'es tenue de lui reserver cette place à temps plein pour dans un an. De plus quand ça démarre comme ça ça sent bien le "ben finalement je souhaite prendre un congés parental partiel donc ça n'est plus un temps plein dont j'ai besoin" et toi tu auras accepté de baisser le 1er contrat dans l'espoir de... et rien du tout!

Qu'est ce qui serait le mieux pour toi?
Refuser un tel Avenant.
Lui dire que soit on reste comme c'est soit elle fait une rupture de contrat dans le respect du préavis (tu touchera alors l'ARE et aura une place à temps plein à accorder à une autre famille).
Quoi qu'il arrive il faudrait faire, en temps voulu, un autre contrat pour bébé 2, si on se met d'accord pour cet accueil là, si j'ai encore de la place l'année prochaine. Je te déconseille de lui reserver une place avec un Engagement reciproque ou un contrat trop tôt...


----------



## Tatynou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, je pense aussi qu'elle vous appâte avec le temps plein du 2ème ......


----------



## Nounoulilou (16 Septembre 2022)

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec vous toutes je vais lui proposer un nouveau contrat de minimum 25h par semaine pour que son plus grand continue d'avoir c'est moment avec ces copains il aime venir ici jouet il aime sa nounou 😉 et moi aussi !! Je suis un peu triste de la fin de se contrat comment la maman voit les. Choses. C'est vrai !! on ce donne bcp pour ces petits et parfois on a du mal à s'en détacher. Je vais voir avec elle se qu'elle en dit, et puis j'ai cru comprendre qu'elle touché en aide de la CAF 270euro et je pense que c'est ce qu'elle aimerais me faire en salaire d'où les 15h semaine comme sa rien ne sort de sa poche....


----------



## Nounoulilou (16 Septembre 2022)

Griselda merci pour vos précieux conseil 
j'en prends note juste pour savoir ce fameux contrat réciproque pour l'année prochaine si jamais en janvier on n'établit un contrat pour septembre 2023, un contrat signé mais qu'au final en juillet elle décide  de ne plus honoré sont accord comment cela se passe


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Septembre 2022)

Dans mon contrat de travail associatif il est prévu
Si maternité du parent employeur, en cas de placement de l'enfant même partiel, le salaire sera entièrement maintenu. 
Si pas de placement de l'enfant mais parents désirant retrouver l'ass mat à la suite du congé maternité, une indemnité compensatrice de 80 pourcent du salaire de base est prévue pour compenser pour partie le préjudice financier subi à titre d'indemnité d'absence soumise à cotisations sociales avec bulletin de salaire établi à titre indemnités d'absence. 
Lors de ma dernière formation contrat suite nouvelle convention collective il n'a pas été évoqué de changement sur ce point. 
Dans tous les cas ce que vous propose ce parent employeur est inacceptable en l'état.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (16 Septembre 2022)

Je suis de l avis des collègues.  12h par semaine c est un contrat ridicule et qui en plus ne vous permettra pas de compléter avec un autre enfant


----------



## liline17 (16 Septembre 2022)

Je partage l'avis de tout le monde, ça me rappelle une histoire que j'ai vécu et après avoir enchaîné les baisses de salaire et les fausses promesses,  l'enfant est parti à la crèche.
Je serai toi, je demanderai une hausse du taux horaire, car la baisse est très forte. 
Depuis quelques temps, je regarde mes droits à futur retraite et je comprends à quel point, il est important de conserver un salaire correct


----------



## Nounoulilou (16 Septembre 2022)

Catie 6432
ce que vous avez expliqué est marqué dans la convention ? est-ce que c'est une loi ? est-ce que c'est quelque chose que je peux proposer ou est ce trop tard


----------



## Nounoulilou (16 Septembre 2022)

Liline17

Oui j'allais mettre à 4euro de l'heure pour un minimum 20h semaine mais même sa je suis indécis à accepter sa proposition


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Septembre 2022)

C'est dans mon contrat d'accueil associatif. 
J'ai eu une soirée conférence sur le contrat de travail suite à la nouvelle convention collective. L'association a mis le contrat entre les mains d'avocats spécialisés en droit du travail. Certains points ont été retoqués ou modifiés mais aucun changement sur ce point n'a été évoqué. 
Je ne sais pas si elle est tirée de la convention collective, mais elle semble en tout cas compatible avec le droit du travail.


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Septembre 2022)

Disons que cela s'imposerait si c'était stipulé dans votre contrat de travail. Mais ça vous montre tout le spectre de négociation que vous pouvez où devez tenter.


----------



## Pioupiou (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

En tout état de cause les heures complémentaires si elles sont récurrentes doivent être intégrées dans la mensualision après  16 semaines je crois. C'est  noté  dans la nouvelle  convention.
Elle n'aurait pas le choix de revoir la mensualisation.
Mais une chose est sûr vous n'êtes pas un bouche trou. 
A refuser sans discutions.


----------



## Pity (16 Septembre 2022)

1...je refuse sa proposition, j'ai signé pour un temps complet et ma place est disponible pour un temps...complet !
2...au fur et à mesure, vous allez avoir des heures en moins et pôle emploi ne va rien combler
3... comme mes collègues, on vous fait miroiter le contrat du bébé 2 , ensuite... mais rien ne dit qu'elle ne va pas prendre un congé parental
4... faire des heures complémentaires..on vous fait "rêver" en vous disant que vous ferez des heures en plus, mais ça s'appelle "être disponible et corvéable" ...on vous demandera de prendre l'enfant en plus, que quand ça les intéresse !! Et vous !? Dans tout ça ?
5...18 ans dans ce métier, on ne m'a jamais demandé de baisse d'heures pour une deuxième maternité.. dans tous les cas, j'aurais refusé car vous aussi vous avez des factures à payer !!! Et ce n'est pas le beau sourire de cet enfant qui va vous aider....
6...on essaie de jouer sur votre attachement à cet enfant, qui n'est de sur quoi que de passage dans votre vie ! Cet arrangement n'est bénéfique que pour vos employeurs
7... j'informe la maman que je refuse, c'est soit l'enfant vient moins et cela devient de la convenance personnelle...soit je me mets en quête d'un autre accueil, mais dans tous les cas, je refuse une baisse d'heures...


----------



## Nounoulilou (16 Septembre 2022)

Milles merci à vous toutes mes chers collègues de votre réactivité vous avez étaient d'une grande aide et m'avez éclairer sur ma position de nounou  et puis  vous avez entièrement raison nous ne sommes pas des bouche-trou, dindon de la farce...


----------



## Lijana (16 Septembre 2022)

Nounoulilou, il va vous falloir négocier avec cette maman,
 soit, elle laisse le contrat comme il est, et elle ,si elle veut profiter de son enfant ce sera de la convenance personnelle, 

soit, vous acceptez une modification d'heures en augmentant votre tarif horaire, 

soit elle vous licencie et vous trouverez un contrat a temps plein.

On ne peut pas tout le temps être à arranger les parents, vous avez signer pour un certain nombre d'heures par semaines et et certaines semaines si elle veut changer à vous de vous imposer aussi ,si vous acceptez.

Si elle veux juste payer par apport à l'aide de la caf , elle doit être à l'aide moyenne selon "... j*'ai cru comprendre qu'elle touché en aide de la CAF 270euro et je pense que c'est ce qu'elle aimerais me faire en salaire..." *en ce moment cette aide est de 314€ et ne pas 270€.

vous pouvez lui faire une simulation de ce qui reste à sa charge, lui montre que cela ne lui coûte presque rien de sa poche;


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Question à se poser TRÈS TRÈS VITE

Est-ce que cela convient à mon compte en banque : NONNNNN

DONC NON je ne peux accepter que mon compte en banque soit à 0€ besoin de FRIC FRIC FRIC 💰 ARGENT PÉPETTES SOUS SOUS pour mes factures et MA RETRAITE + tard

Donc BYE BYE 👋


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

PÉPETTES sur MON COMPTE 🤑


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

POLEEMPLOI vous serez payée à rien faire … autant en profiter


----------



## Griselda (16 Septembre 2022)

Alors très franchement c'est sacrément culotté car si son aide est la médiane c'est qu'elle n'a pas un salaire si bas que ça.
Revenu qui ne baissera pas durant le CM!
De plus quoi qu'il arrive elle aura toujours au minimum 15% à sa charge.
De plus, de plus, en te proposant 12h, que les matinées, elle te bloque tous les matins, peut donc déclarer 1 journée entière et son aide sera la même qu'elle te paie 3h ou 8h sur ces journées. Plus tu t'approcheras de sa demande aujourd'hui et plus tu peux être certaine qu'elle reviendra à la charge avec son histoire de 1 journée par semaine (et puis quoi encore!).
Par expérience, à chaque fois que j'ai accepté, je me suis faite avoir à la fin.
4€, non c'est très insuffisant pour un si petit contrat!

Pour commencer je ne lui donnerais pas de contre proposition tout de suite, elle patienterait jusqu'à une semaine avant la date qu'elle souhaiterait ainsi si elle refuse ma contre proposition elle devra faire une rupture et me payer mon préavis sur la base des 40h. Dans l'immédiat je lui répondrais que je dois réfléchir à ce que je peux lui proposer pour qu'on trouve un terrain d'entente car l'effort qu'elle me demande là n'est pas possible en l'état.
Donc perso si je devais accepter ce serait mes conditions: pas de journées payée moins que 8h/jr et pas de semaine à moins de 4jrs/sem, pas d'AI, si c'est que sur 4 jrs c'est moi qui défini le jour off qui m'arrange par rapport à mes autres contrats ou contraintes et c'est fixe. par exemple le mercredi off si j'ai des periso ou des enfants à charge autant être plus à la cool. De toute façon si ensuite elle veut baisser à un jour par semaine elle ne pourra pas le faire sans convenir d'un Avenant avec moi. Je l'avertirais que non, pas de contrat 1jr/sem, ni maintenant, ni plus tard.
Que l'accueil du second on en rediscutera plus tard, que la place pour celui ci ne sera bloquée que quand nous aurons signé un accord.

Laisse toi du temps pour voir comment ça se passe et si tu as d'autres demandes. 
Laisse lui du temps pour réaliser qu'à tirer sur la corde (sensible, "elle aime trop mon enfant pour refuser") elle prend le risque que tu lui préfère une autre Famille qui ne cherche pas à faire des économies sur ton dos. Enfin quand même: accepterait elle, elle, de voir son contrat dessendre de 40 à 12 ou même 25h sous pretexte que son employeur aura moins besoin d'elle dans l'immediat mais veut la garder sous le coude pour quand il aura besoin plus d'elle?

Désolée mais franchement passer de 40 heures à 12 ou même 25h et sans doute moins ensuite ne fait que lui permettre, pense t elle, de s'assurer la place chez toi pour le prochain bébé... si elle a toujours le projet de repartir au travail. Si à la dernière minute elle "t'informe qu'elle prend un congés parental partiel" tu seras tentée d'accepter quand même son contrat parce qu'entre temps tu auras refusé d'autres propositions. Alors ne t'engage pas trop vite avec elle pour la suite, garde tes portes ouvertes à d'autres propositions, à une Famille plus respectueuse de la notion d'engagement.

Perso je ne signe jamais d'engagement réciproque car il ne fait que "garantir" qu'un demi mois de salaire brut sera versé à la partie victime de celle qui change d'avis en ne signant finalement pas de contrat à la date donnée. Ca ne protège donc de rien du tout, une bien maigre compensation en cas d'entourloupe. Je signe un contrat complet seulement si j'ai confiance en la demande formulée tout en sachant très bien que ce contrat, tant qu'il n'a pas commencé, ne me protegera de rien du tout non plus, si ce n'est que si au 1er jour du contrat le PE souhaite apporter une modification avec laquelle je ne suis pas d'accord il ne pourra pas me forcer la main (et moi non plus d'ailleurs). Avec un tel PE, je jouerais la montre et signerais le plus tard possible, seulement si je n'ai pas trouvé mieux.


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Septembre 2022)

Je pense que vous n'avez pas compris ce que l'on vous explique et que votre décision d'accepter est presque prise et décidée ! vous êtes attachée au petit je le conçois mais un enfant s'habitue vite à une autre personne croyez-moi et puis si la maman a besoin d'aussi peu d'heures autant qu'elle le garde complètement et vous licencie ! c'est plutôt vous qui avez du mal à laisser ce contrat n'oubliez pas que nos petits accueillis ne sont que de passage chez nous ... je les adore mais qd c'est fini c'est fini !!! vous voulez accepter mais vous allez au devant de beaucoup de déconvenues j'en suis persuadée !!! alors acceptez mais ne venez pas vous plaindre après coup ...


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Et oui Angele a raison  … je suis allée tout à l’heure à mon supermarché près de chez moi et je suis … accostée par une dame … toute joyeuse de me voir … 

« Heu on se connaît ? »
« Oui c’est moi la maman d’Edgar … »

« Oh excusez-moi je ne vous ai pas reconnue » 🙌😅🤣

Un sacré coup de vieux 👎🏼😡

En + je ne l’ai eue qu’une année pour son 1er, et elle a été en crèche pour son 2eme. Alors elle ne m’a pas marquée dans ma vie …

Bon à priori j’ai moins vieillie qu’elle 🤣😅 …. Comme quoi « tout se paie » direction crèche … direction crème antirides d’urgence … 

La mienne fonctionne bien à priori 😅


----------



## LadyA. (16 Septembre 2022)

Je refuse l'avenant direct !
Demandez lui si elle accepterait que son patron lui divise don salaire par 3 !


----------



## Chouchou301 (16 Septembre 2022)

Pity et Griselda ont tout dit !
Maintenant la décision vous revient...


----------



## zabeth 1 (16 Septembre 2022)

elle se moque de vous cette dame. 
Vous refusez cette baisse d'heures très conséquente, et qui vous pénalise. 
C'est NON !!!!


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Septembre 2022)

Perso je ferai traîne car vous avez le droit à un délai de réflexion, donc je lui dirai que je réfléchis, que je vais aller me renseigner au pôle emploi des droits que j'aurai, etc'....puis dans deux - trois - quatre semaines 😅 je lui dirai : ah ben non je vais devoir refuser malheureusement ....je ne ferai même pas de contre proposition, elle veut profiter de son enfant ? Ben elle va en profiter à temps plein🤣 car elle devra me licencier avec prime de licenciement et solde de tout compte, etc..
Et je me mettrai durant ces 3-4 semaines de réflexions, direct en recherche d'un nouveau contrat....


----------



## booboo (16 Septembre 2022)

Et bien non, on n'accepte pas une diminution aussi énorme de salaire ; nous ne travaillons pas pour la gloire.... 

Il y a 20 ans (ouille ! ) j'ai été dans ce cas, j'étais enceinte de mon second, et moi aussi je voulais profiter de ma grande (petite) de 2 ans ; j' ai donc trouvé un compromis avec mon assistante maternelle  : ma fille continuait d'aller chez elle une semaine sur deux, sans diminution de salaire évidemment, ça ne me serait jamais venu à l'idée... et même cet arrangement ;  je lui suis reconnaissante d'avoir acceptée cette modification.


----------



## Chantou1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Nounou22

C’est 1 mois de réflexion pour le délai


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Septembre 2022)

Oui @Chantou1 , c'est pour ça que je disais max 4 semaines 😅 elle peut donc prendre son temps avant de donner réponse 😂moi c'est ce que je ferai. Le parent a bien eu le temps de réfléchir à ce qu'elle voulait donc l'assmat peut bien prendre également le temps de la réflexion pour refuser 😅


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Septembre 2022)

Après pour que le délai de réflexion d'un mois démarre, encore faudrait il qu'il y ait une proposition d'avenant écrite et datée


----------



## Griselda (17 Septembre 2022)

La loi n'indique pas combien de temps de réflexion après une proposition d'Avenant. Elle dit simplement "un délai raisonnable". 
En outre, là, le PE tente un coup de bluff avec son "je vous informe que... mais ne vous inquiétez pas c'est pas si mal que ça pour vous..." comme si ce n'était pas une négo mais un fait, ce n'est qu'à l'oral ainsi elle teste la réaction de Nounou avant de présenter l'Avenant.
Nounou n'est pas obligée de répondre même oralement. Elle prend donc tout le temps qu'elle veut avant de refuser ou de faire une contre proposition. "Le délai raisonnable" ne commencerait légalement de toute façon pas avant la présentation d'un Avenant.

J'avais une AM pour ma fille, à une époque où le contrat mentionnait que toute absence de l'enfant pour quelque raison que ce soit entraînait une minoration de salaire de 50%: scandaleux! J'ai perdu mon emploi, n'étant pas encore certaine de ce que j'allais faire j'ai demandé à mon AM si elle avait la gentillesse de me garder la place même si je ne lui portais pas ma fille durant quelques semaines, en échange je lui payais 100% du salaire car ça m'a semblé normal qu'elle ne perde rien. Elle a accepté et je l'en remercie. Quand plusieurs semaines plus tard ma décision a été prise et que je savais que je n'aurais plus besoin d'elle je lui ai proposé de chercher un autre contrat et de m'informer quand elle l'aurait trouvé, qu'alors je la licencierais, en attendant je continuais de la payer à 100% pour la remercier de m'avoir réservé la place aussi longtemps que je le voulais. Pourtant je n'avais pas de gros moyens et la loi ne m'y obligeait pas. Quand on a un minimum de respect et de considération pour les personnes qui prennent soin de notre bébé on se doit de ne pas les mettre dans l'embarras.


----------



## kikine (17 Septembre 2022)

les copines ont tout dit, perso soit le contrat reste en l'état soit il se termine..  mais pas question de toucher a mon salaire (sauf augmentation  😜 ) trop pénalisant pour vous car baisse de salaire puis plus tard pôle emploi se basera sur le salaire diminué pour le calcul des indemnités... donc AUCUN avantage pour vous !!
elle en revanche son salaire ne bouge pas, ni la cmg... donc en vertu de quoi le mien devrait bouger??? et pis quoi encore??


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Septembre 2022)

Trop drôle cette PE ah c'est sûr qu'à faire du quasi bénévolat tu ne seras pas imposable 
Alors cette maman fait un avenant pour sa proposition et tu refuses...


----------



## bidulle (17 Septembre 2022)

pour moi c'est un contrat à fuir !!!! 

vous n'allez pas vivre d'amour et d'eau fraîche.....!!!

la maman aura toujours les aides et toujours le crédit d'impôts, donc elle a tout ce qu'il faut maintenant, si elle veut un service de garde gratruit et bien qu'elle le garde elle même son enfant !


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Septembre 2022)

@Griselda ,
Même s'il n'est pas précisé ce qu'est un délai raisonnable, @Chantou1 a raison c'est bien un mois dans le code du travail lorsque le changement mentionne une modification économique du contrat de travail. Mais oui ce délai court à partir de la réception de l'avenant par recommandé...donc là, je serai là postante je gagnerai du temps en réfléchissant un bon moment..... avant de dire Non 😅 ou alors je demanderai à ce que l'avenant soit rédigé et envoyé en recommandé comme la procédure l'exige.....afin d'être sûre d'avoir bien compris de quoi il s'agit....et après un mois de réflexion, je dirai NON


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Septembre 2022)

Nounou22 un avenant n est pas a envoyé par recommandé ? 

Lettre de licenciement ok mais avenant 🤔


----------



## Pioupiou (17 Septembre 2022)

Il convient de rappeller que nous ne sommes pas soumises au code du travail hormis pour les articles clairement identifiés au code de l'action sociale  et des familles et hors une jurisprudence explicite ou disposition  conventionnel il convient d'être  prudente dans l'interprétation des textes.


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Septembre 2022)

Vous proposez 25h mais NON !


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Septembre 2022)

Moi ce que j'avais entendu dire c'est que le code du travail restait la base mais que certains articles de celui ci ne nous concernait pas. De toute façon un délai raisonnable c'est pas moins de deux semaines et pour qu'un délai commence à courir, un envoi en recommandé est ce qu'il y a de mieux


----------



## majasa (20 Septembre 2022)

je dirais non aussi
j'ai le cas actuelle une maman enceinte qui va prendre un conge maternité dans 2 mois elle me fais un avenant en maintenant mon salaire ne modifiant que les heures


----------



## Samantha6 (20 Septembre 2022)

Bon je pensais avoir tout vu. La semaine dernière une maman me contact pour un contrat d'un enfant que j'ai déjà accueilli, elle l'a arrêté en janvier dernier car elle a perdu son travail et là elle m'appelle poyr un contrat de 27h hebdo, j'ai accepté car j'ai déjà deux contrats plein temps, rendez vous fixé, puis quand elle arrive, elle m'annonce que ça sera plutôt sur deux jours pour 18h hebdo 😂 j'ai trouvé que derrière son sourire malicieux il y'a une volonté d'abuser de ma gentillesse..jnai pas eu le courage de lui dire non, mais à son départ je l'ai rappelé poyr lui dire que j'ai une collègue qui serait intéressée.. Elle a compris que je l'ai envoyé balader avec des roses ! Un conseil, n'acceptez pas l'avenant !


----------



## Lea64 (22 Septembre 2022)

Passer de 40 heures à 12 h il faut pas exagérer vous avez tout à perdre et elle a gagné quand au tarif horaire même à 20h il faut être à plus de 4 € vous n'êtes pas un centre aéré bon courage si elle vous veut vraiment pour le second elle acceptera un 25 heures à votre tarif horaire sinon vous aurez rien perdu


----------

